# Kakariki



## Stacy663 (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi everyone.
Yesterday I brought my new feather baby home. He is a 12 wk old kakariki called Bruce.
He is my first bird, and I would love to hear any tips or help in raising him.
I did my research before hand, so Bruce has a large cage with plenty room and toys to play with as I know they are active birds. He's currently being fed cockateil food (as recommended by the breeder) and has a cuttlefish and iodine block in his cage also.

My main concern is that he is eating all the sunflower seeds and scraping the other stuff out his dish. He has fresh fruit in a small dish but he doesnt seem to be eating that either. 
Are there any tips or tricks in getting him to eat the other seed or fruit? Also, how much should I be feeding him per day? 
Any help and advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Connor McIntyre (Oct 24, 2015)

Hello I own a Kakariki called Rio and my Kak did the exact same thing with the sunflowers. What I did was I removed the sunflower seeds from his main seed mix and I offerd them as treats. Hope this was useful.


----------



## Tecknora (Oct 3, 2015)

Although I don't have a kakariki, I do have a cockatiel that once didn't eat any fruit or veg. All I did was remove his normal food mix and after an hour or so give him some treat so he wouldn't run away (Twix isn't tamed) then put in a slice of cucumber. He was hesitant but bit the cucumber, decided he didn't like it and ran toward his water bowl to probably wash down the taste. I then attempt at taming him ( with some baby step progress) and return food bowl. Next day I did the same, but this time gave him a fruit so it wouldn't be as unpleasant. He ate the slice of apple gladly and had some crazy sugar rush phase, but after that, even when full he would eat anything I offer, cucumber included. 
I also noticed that with harder food, he would be more likely to try it out when it's diced or at least small enough to hold in his foot. However extra tasty things such as unsalted popcorn were accepted even when big in size.

Hope any of this helped.


----------



## Connor McIntyre (Oct 24, 2015)

Stacy663 said:


> Hi everyone.
> Yesterday I brought my new feather baby home. He is a 12 wk old kakariki called Bruce.
> He is my first bird, and I would love to hear any tips or help in raising him.
> I did my research before hand, so Bruce has a large cage with plenty room and toys to play with as I know they are active birds. He's currently being fed cockateil food (as recommended by the breeder) and has a cuttlefish and iodine block in his cage also.
> ...


hiya I hav


Stacy663 said:


> Hi everyone.
> Yesterday I brought my new feather baby home. He is a 12 wk old kakariki called Bruce.
> He is my first bird, and I would love to hear any tips or help in raising him.
> I did my research before hand, so Bruce has a large cage with plenty room and toys to play with as I know they are active birds. He's currently being fed cockateil food (as recommended by the breeder) and has a cuttlefish and iodine block in his cage also.
> ...


Hiya I had the exact problem with my Kakariki Rio so what I did was separated the sunflower seeds from the other seeds and I not give them as a treat so to make sure he is eating the other beneficial seeds.


----------

